# any sugestions?



## Dukkilr (Oct 17, 2011)

My son and I are comming up around the Napoleon area in a week and a half and hoping somebody could point us in the right direction for some geese and ducks.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know where there is a pretty good raft of Eiders and Scoters in that area...


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

WOW


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

sir, you are no doubt excited about coming to ND to hunt and I don't blame you. But internet scouting is discouraged on this site. You will be shocked to see all of the nasty replies you will be getting within hours of your post. May I suggest you call the game warden in that area for some advice? You can get his number by calling the ND Game and Fish.


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I have noticed that the number of requests for real-time information has been significantly reduced on this board over the past few years, so the word about internet scouting is getting out. On the other hand, I have also noticed what appears to be much fewer messages on this board compared to four or five yeard ago. A connection, or is it my imagination?


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

bornlucky said:


> sir, you are no doubt excited about coming to ND to hunt and I don't blame you. But internet scouting is discouraged on this site. You will be shocked to see all of the nasty replies you will be getting within hours of your post. May I suggest you call the game warden in that area for some advice? You can get his number by calling the ND Game and Fish.


Not true! If you are going after snow geese in the spring the whole internet scouting goes out the window and people are posting up GPS coordinates. 8)


----------



## Maxwell1990 (Oct 26, 2011)

No Internet scouting please isn't this what this site is all about.he's taken his son and wants a little help. He's not askin you to guide him.. Please


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

birds arnt quiet down yet, but your best try is to go North


----------



## MN Tiller (Jul 9, 2010)

on this site do we really have to have the replys from pricks? If you need to reply like a 17 year old that feel they need to badger someone for asking a few questions. Please stop. Get out in your dads truck load up your dads wingmaster 870 and just go hunting. compalining about internet scouting, nonresidents roost busting bla, bla, bla. Do you morons who reply like idiots know what a nonresident brings into your state? thousands upon thousands of dollars. Do locals stay in hotels, go out to eat, buy excessive amounts of gear from the "duck" towns, NO you don't. you fill your dads truck with gas from the fuel barrel or his cenex cardtrol, have your mom pack a sandwich for lunch stop by grandmas to get her brownies she baked for you last night and hunt. I know this it's what I used to do when I was younger. now I don't care if someone asks a few questions. to answer that you konw where soem scoters are? who the eff are you?

Mike aka Minnesota Tiller.
yep a non resident. If you go onto a fishing site you don't see these idiots responding to replies like this because not too many young 19-25year old self proclaimed guides own a boat. so they do'nt have an opinion on those sites. Sorry for the rant. It gets really old. I usually avoid these because they suck.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

The idiots and trolls are asking the Qs.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

and you wonderr why there is a decrease in the amount of post????

why post just to have this kind of BS happen.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is what you do. Buy some plat maps, a GPS, get a PLOTS guide. Look for big waters around the areas you want to hunt, go there, scout and see for yourself. No amount of internet scouting will get you what you will find on the ground in the actual area. 
Google earth is another great tool. Look for areas with lots of small potholes and some bigger waters for roosts. That will tell you where the birds will be right there.


----------

